# server 2003 iis ftp problem



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

Hopefully this attracted your attention.

Situation: 

Have a server running 2003 with iis installed (ftp not web). I configured all the necessary settings for directories and what not. for this post it will be called proxy.

Current issue:

Users outside out local domain can't get a hold of our FTP site. In CMD, when i go type "ftp open" and i type in proxy, asks for user name and pass but then states 503 user can't login. however if i put the domain name in front of the user account it will succeed.

I was informed I need to edit an XML file but i can't understand what to put. does it have to be the xml file or can it be done through the gui?

All help appreciated.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Perhaps if you put the correct subject you would have even more attraction  These are smart you know...

Or maybe you dont... 

Anywho, not too sure why you would have to authenicate with the domain name... unless its how Server 2003 is set up. I haven't touched IIS in a long time.


----------



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

Thats the problem that I can't figure out. People outside can't access our ftp server and its critical to know how to replace.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i assume this is a domain and not workgroup setting?


----------



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

That is correct but to be more precise a child domain.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

This thread would be better off in the Windows Server forum. I will ask a mod to move it.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

moved.....


----------



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

Thank you, didn't realize there was a server forum till now.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You need to set up your router to port forward all FTP requests to the internal IP address.


----------

